# CPT code to use for a gastric dilatation of a stricture in the stomach



## sbarrila (Feb 24, 2011)

What would be the correct CPT code to use for a gastric dilatation of a stricture in the stomach?  Thank you


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Feb 24, 2011)

Well if the Dr. did an EGD with it take a look at 43245. The gastric outlet is at the end of the stomach, but a full egd needs to be done. This code makes sense to me, but if someone has something better feel free to help.

Bob


----------

